# "Glimpsed" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2015)

In our own little version of the twelve days of Christmas, we were treated to a neck and neck nail-biter which culminated in a single poet sprinting past the tinsel bedecked finish line. Kindly set down the hot cocoa and candy canes and put your hands together to join us in congratulating our newest first time Laureate recipient. All hail *inkwellness* for his winning entry, *The Glance.*

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, inkwellness has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.




Kudos for a well-deserved win, dear! I am elated to report that one of my votes was added to your coffer. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## escorial (Dec 27, 2015)

Well done


----------



## Gumby (Dec 27, 2015)

Well done! Congratulations, you!


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 27, 2015)

way to go inkmaster


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 27, 2015)

It got my vote.  Well wrought, Ink.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 27, 2015)

Congratulations inkwellness!


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 28, 2015)

Nicely done Inkwellness.
Good user name too!


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you all so very much. The competition was fierce as always. Good luck to everyone next month. I hope you find the new prompt inspirational.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 30, 2015)

Oops, sorry I'm late. Congratulations, Inkwellness. Great poem!


----------

